# Changing the order of brewing steps



## meterman5 (Feb 15, 2014)

I am thinking of changing two steps when I brew. I have done about a dozen or so batches. No problems except the other thread about cyp crashing. I always go in this order:

1- Mix powder with correct ratio of solvents in beaker (usually 2%ba/18%bb lately been 2%ba/20%bb after the crash)

2- Mix in carrier oil (GS) slightly warm and dissolve any leftover powder

3- Filter (I use Nalgene .22 bottle top) into sterile media bottle with septum cap

I was thinking of switching the steps mixing the powder with solvents and oil. I usually get about 9o% of the powder dissolved and adding a little hot oil to make it completely clear. I was debating if heating the oil a bit hotter would dissolve the powder just as easy. Letting it cool to room temp then adding solvents. 

My thoughts are that maybe some of the ba or bb gets evaporated off from the hot oil with having the potential to increase the crash. I don't think I could heat the oil hot enough to damage the raw hormone as it would have to be basically boiling to do that correct ?

Any Thoughts ?


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 15, 2014)

*No*.
just dont heat it up past 400 degrees.
BB is like 600.

hormone melting vs degradation temp is what u wanna know

im gonna try guaicol...


----------



## meterman5 (Feb 15, 2014)

I checked the boiling point of BA is 400 and BB is 600. The smoke point of GS is 420. I am not sure of the eact temp of the warm oil I use but it can't be to hot and I am not sure what the degradation temp of test, deca, and other compounds are. I have to believe it would be above the boiling points of all chemicals though.

I just hate not being able to dissolve all the powder in solvents only.


----------



## 360spyder (Feb 22, 2014)

You can do it just fine.watch your temps. Heat oil and raw to about 250 then just let cool on own til temp drops to 212 add BB, then when it hits 140 ad BA. Stir precisely and continuously until clear. Will look like water and shoot just as easy.


----------

